# Another try on dad, 97



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I saw the first one just fine : ) Nice Picture 

Happy Birthday Nancy's dad!! 97!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome!!! My great grandma is 99


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Well happy birthday to you Dad!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I lightened it up but the 1st time I pasted it was too dark.
Thanks Cathy & Karen, he's literally unbelievable at times but has improved physically since we moved him out of his & Dorothy's apt in assisted living to a room down the hall. (she passed on in April) 
We got rid of all her clutter & it was a breath of fresh air for the whole family to be in a smaller unit.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And ooh ooh! Several years ago I ran into a copy of "Billy Whiskers" that I had given him. He used to tell us Billy Whiskers adventures.
Until then, I always thought HE had made them up.
Anyhow my bro had it at so I told him I was taking it home.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday to your Dad!!! He looks great!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday to your dad! Hope you all had a memorable day!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! He looks great! Glad he is doing better.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scuse my ramblings here.
A few months ago in the middle of the night he went into the kitchen & pulled the fire alarm. Normally he is a pretty compliant law abiding citizen but this just cracked me up. He has never caused trouble in his life.
Really, it was grounds for eviction but the kitchen door was not locked.

He has also wandered off the property a few times. This is also a hazard. They put an electronic ankle brace on him. He cut it off.
All knives & scissors were removed from his room & meds adjusted so that hasn't happened again for awhile.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat, happy Birthday. Bless his heart


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, so today is your Dad's BD? My dad turns 89 today too!!!!!!

Happy birthday to your dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday to your Dad too Lottsagoats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday your dads, Nancy and Lottsagoats! arty: :birthday: :stars: :wahoo: :clap: :balloons:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:birthday: Happy Birthday to the Dads! :balloons:


When my grandparent were in their 80's (Back in the 1980's) I sat down and talked to them about their lives- I recorded it all on a tape recorder! It is fun to still hear their voices reminiscing about their youth! They were born in 1901 and 1905 - So, they had a lot of early 1900's history!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you! I bet it is fascinating.
I wish I had written down some of the things his father talked about; a lot of it was repeated over & over until it made me blue in the face. At the time I was a mid teen & couldn't care less.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday to your Dad too Lottsagoats !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy birthday to your dad!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday to your Dad as well Lottsagoats  and all other dads.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Happy 97th B-day Nancy's dad!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Awesome!!! My great grandma is 99


My great grandma lived to be 99 as well. She was just a few days shy of her 100th birthday when she passed. She had always said she never wanted to live to be 100 and she kept her word to it.


----------

